

Lovecraft—Crowdsourced, pattern-based code improvement - giuliettamasina
http://alimony.github.com/ideas/lovecraft.html

======
juanojeda
This looks awesome - as long as all (or at least most) of the suggestions it
makes are actually improvements in some meaningful way. Perhaps including a
performance analysis and automated functionality test to assess the suggested
change's effects?

